# Someone that has installed hideways in Ford F250 headlights 2005ish



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I upgraded my headlights in my Excursion this past spring and I need to install my strobes in the new headlights. These lights have a rear housing to them and then the reflective plastic in them. There is about 3/4"-1" between the 2 of them and not sure how to go about installing them. If i drill them to fit in the rear housing, they will be to close to the reflective part in the housing and would prolly melt them. I have 90 watt tubes. Anyone have any photos of where they mounted them and how they did it? 
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Probable should have drilled them in when you have the head light out it would have been a lot easier! I installed mine in the bottom of the light when i pulled out the turn signal/parking light assemble and installed them that way.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

wkahler;1081214 said:


> Probable should have drilled them in when you have the head light out it would have been a lot easier! I installed mine in the bottom of the light when i pulled out the turn signal/parking light assemble and installed them that way.


These are one piece, they are easy to take out, just pulled one out and was looking at it and trying to figure out how to drill them, the old headlights were easy as they didnt have the inner reflective piece in them.


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont have any pics, but I have done 2 sets of these at work in 2008 Ford Expedition's which have a similar designed head light assembly. I drilled a 1 1/2" hole in the outer plastic housing and then drilled the 1" hole into the reflector housing. I have had zero problems out of these vehicles mounting the strobes this way. FYI... these are both a 90w supply w/ 4 20w tubes. No problems with heat at all. Good luck!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

01SMOKINSD;1081422 said:


> I dont have any pics, but I have done 2 sets of these at work in 2008 Ford Expedition's which have a similar designed head light assembly. I drilled a 1 1/2" hole in the outer plastic housing and then drilled the 1" hole into the reflector housing. I have had zero problems out of these vehicles mounting the strobes this way. FYI... these are both a 90w supply w/ 4 20w tubes. No problems with heat at all. Good luck!


You dont have moisture problems? With having the 1 1/2" hole in the outer plastic, doesnt that make them not waterproof?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I did the same thing.
Drilled a big (maybe 1-1/2") hole in the back and a 1" in the actual lense for the strobe. I taped up any seams with water proof tape. No moisture issues yet - been over a year.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

grec-o-face;1081669 said:


> I did the same thing.
> Drilled a big (maybe 1-1/2") hole in the back and a 1" in the actual lense for the strobe. I taped up any seams with water proof tape. No moisture issues yet - been over a year.


Hey, thanks again! Now I need to get some amber tubes. Buggers are not very cheap!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

rb8484;1081673 said:


> Hey, thanks again! Now I need to get some amber tubes. Buggers are not very cheap!


I hear that. I'm running two ambers & two clears up front, and four clears out back.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can we get a picture on how this was done/location of bulb? I have the same headlights. Did you mount them to the reflective part? And the 1.5 inch hole was just to get it through?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

grec-o-face;1081702 said:


> I hear that. I'm running two ambers & two clears up front, and four clears out back.


Have you ever had a problem with running the tubes in the reverse lights? I wanted to put some in mine, as I have a 6 way strobe kit and am only running 4. It didnt look like there was enough room. I would be afraid of melting them. I have an Excursion, and they have different tail lights, are the 250's have larger area for the reverse lights?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

gtmustang00;1089099 said:


> Can we get a picture on how this was done/location of bulb? I have the same headlights. Did you mount them to the reflective part? And the 1.5 inch hole was just to get it through?


I didnt take any photos, but I could get a photo of the front showing the location.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

rb8484;1089159 said:


> I didnt take any photos, but I could get a photo of the front showing the location.


That would be great. Did you do the marker lights too?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

gtmustang00;1089160 said:


> That would be great. Did you do the marker lights too?


Nope, just the headlight, both lenses are clear, so I went in the headlight, higher up so you can see better with the blade on, and larger area for heat from the stobes. I will work on getting a photo this weekend.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you get the flange mount or soft mount?


----------

